# Need 3 Mile Bridge King Mackerel Report



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone and all, please post the latest 3 MB king report. The weather has finally cooled sending the menhaden in Bayou Texar schooling and staging across the 3 MB out to the Gulf. The kings usually come in in droves and stage at the bridge for the Schmorgesborg. No boats were at the bridge today. 2 weeks ago I saw a huge 25 pounder boated there, so what is hapenning now? Any reports, thoughts or predictions????



Thanks...............................


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

got a decent one off palafox pier a couple nights ago, about 35lbs


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

only seen 1 caught so far, out there like its my second home...


----------

